# Burei S-13017M



## Guest (Jul 1, 2016)

The following is my opinion and not the opinion of the forum or any other member

sometimes i have seen watches that have an effect like..........










for all the right reasons and then the wanting/needing starts

This however is not one of these watches..........

after opening the completely over the top and pointless packaging the first thing i noticed was the misaligned holes punched in the strap, yea maybe trivial and they are only 0.5mm off center, but they [ for me anyway] stand out........the other end of the strap has a QC sticker on it :wacko: the leather is very soft and supple, but the stitching is awful.

the watch is a reasonable size at roughly 44mm including the crown and about 8mm thick so wears quite flat, it looks quite unremarkable if i am honest, but the case finish seems reasonable..its advertised as IP.

at this point i was interested in the movement and i attempted to remove the case back..........

i have only ever had 2 watches in my possession that i couldn't remove the case back from, the first was a generic chrome cased diver from the 70's.......really nice watch and running well but my curiosity about the movement had to go unanswered as there was no budging it, it now resides with a respected member :yes: the Burei caseback would not budge, trust me i am strong.i have worked with my hands all my life. I am guessing either the caseback has been tightened down so much that the threads have locked or its been cross threaded, there is also the likely possibility thats its a "Faux" screwback, but there is no where to fit a case back blade..not even a razor edge would fit. it looks like when the battery is gone.so is the watch...again there are quality control stickers on the rear

Good points: its a watch and it ticks also to be fair the lume is not too bad.

Biggest problem for me is the price....the cheapest i could find was Amazon was £49.99 with an RRP of £108.99

The watch after a bit of searching has a TMI/Hattori VJ42 movement, you can buy these for £2.85, clearly if buying in bulk the cost will drop hugely

so considering everything i have seen i dont see this watch realistically at much more than £15 ....to me its just a cheap throw away timepiece...especially as the caseback wont come off when a battery is due

there are some pretty bold claims on the Burei website:










and










as i say pretty bold























































IMO there is an element of purposeful deceit in that everything is made to look as if it should be expensive, even the box at first glance looks expensive, the reality is it just a compressed paper with a smelly vinyl cushion

another Member has a Burei which would appear to be vastly superior to this one having a TMI nh36 movement, but i wonder if this is the old trick that a lot of fashion brands use where the make the odd good quality watch to balance out the rest, loads do it Hugo Boss, Diesel etc

other Burei autos i have seen have gone back the way to the old Miyota 8600 etc...make of that what you will....










i dont think anyone here had heard of them until one appeared..

Burei promote themselves as almost a brand leader, new designs, quality and value..............so just the same as all the others scrambling to find a place in the watch world...there must be thousands now and the one thing that is always missing is quality and value............it really saddens me


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

My opinion without holding one is that it looks nasty.

what really bothers me is companies that talk about their long (and great??) history, and then offer zero details, but worse than that, that they use terms like quality, reliable, perfect etc, which as Bruce states, seems to try and come off as if they are a high quality maker, yet in this day and age of the internet they can't even be bothered to get in contact with someone who speaks English to write their material for them. If I was in the market for a watch and the sales pitch was that pigeon english/google translate nonsense then I would instantly look elsewhere.

"struggle success in the resonance witness time river!"

I just read that whole blurb to my partner, she was in hysterics. One of the most embarrassingly awful things I've ever read.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2016)

hughlle said:


> "struggle success in the resonance witness time river!"


 :laugh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

:laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

not a great lover of them myself , the one you have looks "cheap" and "plastic" . I know one or two other Burei's on here have decent specs I just dont like the look of them


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I suppose I could advertise this as "A timepiece fit for a king, with a luxurious sandwich dial" but then it was £15, or to be honest £14.99. And with a 3 year warranty, out of one of those German shoppies.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Bruce, welcome to the forum and can you introduce yourself if you're just trying to advertise a brand :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2016)

Muddy D said:


> Bruce, welcome to the forum and can you introduce yourself if you're just trying to advertise a brand :laugh:


 sorry, i will contribute more.i promise


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Bruce said:


> sorry, i will contribute more.i promise


 Good idea, try not to speed post to get access to the sales forum either...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

hughlle said:


> . "struggle success in the resonance witness time river!"


 Is that a translation from Mao's Little Red Book?!?!? :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Is that a translation from Mao's Little Red Book?!?!? :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 no its a medical term for Urine retention


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm, struggle, success, time and River... Does this have something to do with Dr. Who?

Later,
William


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Hmmm, struggle, success, time and River... Does this have something to do with Dr. Who?
> 
> Later,
> William


 Aahh! Dr Who. There's someone who knows about good-looking time pieces.

Did you see the the piece he was travelling with in the last series?...........Corrrrrr!!!!

Rob....


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

robden said:


> Aahh! Dr Who. There's someone who knows about good-looking time pieces.
> 
> Did you see the the piece he was travelling with in the last series?...........Corrrrrr!!!!
> 
> Rob....


 Much as I admire the Good Doctor in all his various incarnations, I have to say that theory is blown right out of the water by his inexplicable decision to choose Catherine Tate as his "companion" for a couple of series :angry:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Burei means impolite or rude - so there !

mike


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

handlehall said:


> Much as I admire the Good Doctor in all his various incarnations, I have to say that theory is blown right out of the water by his inexplicable decision to choose Catherine Tate as his "companion" for a couple of series :angry:


 Yeah well! We all buy a dog at sometime.


----------

